# "save to disk partition / save to disk feature is disable" error



## samustdie (Jan 12, 2006)

my friend's notebook compaq presario 1235 had this error SAVE TO DISK error i had search about this error, being told that i need to run PHDISK.EXE and i already did in DOS.

aHDISK.EXE(i read that if you are using phoenix BIOS you will use phdisk.exe for this error)

it created a non-dos partition

3% of the 3.81gb hard drive cover it.

but what i do "before" that was i partition the drive using FDISK.EXE, set a primary partition 97% of the drive (c and then set it active. 

then i installed the Win98 in drive c: 

and restarted

"STILL GOT THE SAME ERROR"

did i missed something????
(i also read that if the primary partition is having a file system FAT32 the save to disk features might not work)..
need help here guys!!!


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

First, read these links:

http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/p/phdisk.htm

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000348.htm

That second link provides the most information on how to correct this problem, but I get the feeling you'll need to wipe the drive, then boot with a floppy containing the PHDISK program, and use it to create the hidden partition. THEN, you should be able to install Windows on the rest of the drive.

IOW, from what I've read, you need to use the PHDISK.EXE program BEFORE you install Windows. It will partition the disk for you, and create a hidden partition for storing information during a battery swap. That way, a user can save his information to the hidden partition, then shut down and change the laptop battery without LOSING information. Once the weak battery has been replaced with a good one, his information will be restored to the Windows partition, so he can continue working...

Anyway, I hope this helps you. I've never even HEARD of PHDISK before, but I dislike working on laptops...

Good luck; if you have questions or need more help, post here again.


----------



## samustdie (Jan 12, 2006)

yes, i already wiped the diskdrive with killdisk and run phdisk as i said it cover 3% of the drive and installed win98 after that...

but error still exist, and i dont know what to do now from here!!!
help!!!


----------



## BuckyBadger (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello. I just solved this issue earlier tonight on my Compaq.

I used this file.
http://www.acersupport.com/notebook/html/tm310_dl.html#98phdisk

Basic setups.
1) Setup your partitions. Reboot. Format.
2) Run phdisk.
phdisk /create /file
3) Install OS.

Now I just need to figure out my 2nd issue for the night... Arg, these ancient machines!


----------

